
The cross-section of undersea cables powering the internet - gballan
https://twitter.com/farbodsaraf/status/987066000658042880?s=20
======
walrus01
no, those are undersea power cables such as for wind farms.

this is a near-shore (heavily armored) section for an undersea singlemode
cable. the deep ocean sections are much narrower in diameter.

[http://twistedsifter.com/2012/07/the-undersea-cables-that-
co...](http://twistedsifter.com/2012/07/the-undersea-cables-that-connect-the-
world/)

